# Chicago Auto Show Preview



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

One of America's premiere new vehicle venues, the Chicago Auto Show always seems to have a theme, from last year's performance focused models, to trucks the year before that. Watch for this year's theme to develop as word of debuts like the 2013 GMC Acadia begin to leak out. 

More: *Chicago Auto Show Preview* on Autoguide.com


----------

